# Oil burner won't kick on, have to push reset



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

edski said:


> Hi, i went a little too long between cleanings, (2 1/2 yrs.) . the burner wasn't kicking on, i had to press the reset button in order for the burner to start, so i got it cleaned. it was still happening, but when you press the reset , nothing would happen, so i had a new primary switch installed. so now sometimes the burner doesn't kick on still, so i have to press the reset button. anybody know what could be causing this?


it could be several things, call the guy back who cleaned it and let him troubleshoot it.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds like the relay,but have a pro take a look.


----------



## jb9270 (Jan 29, 2007)

i had the same problem with mine a while back and cleaned the cad cell if ur furnace is equipped with one. easy to clean and easy to replace if needed but thats the first thing i would check, cause if it doesnt see the flame it wont let it run. good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## #CARRIERMAN (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi edski

I'l give you a quick sequence of operation. The first process on a oil burner is pre ignition. The burner blower starts and in most cases has the oil pump built on the back of it. Then the ignition coil starts firing, if ignition happens then the cad cell sees an infrared flame and tells the ignition module to continue combustion process. However if combustion is slow the igntion module will lock out and you will have to reset the module. Causes of slow comustion: Dirty nozzle, Moisture in oil, Ignitor electrodes not properly set, Poor draft through heat exchanger. If the cad cell goes bad or has a bunch of ash build up on it, it will not continue to fire and will lock the control out.
Shut the power off to the furnace as the ignition coil can burn you severely if it tries to ignite. In front of the ignition coil will be two 5/16" screw heads. Loosen the srews and flip the metal retainers to the side. Grab the side of the ignition coil that has the retainers you removed and carefully hing the coil back. On the bottom of the coil will be a little stand with two usually yellow wires going into the base of it. Towards the contact side of the coil will be the cad cell. This will be a little round piece about the size of a dime and will have a glass front. This piece will pull out of the piece with the wires on it. Pull it straight out towards the contacts of the ignition coil. If the glass is cracked or looks smokey, you will have to replace the cad cell. I alway reccomend replacing the cad cell at every other servicing or every other year. This should help with the problem you are having, let us know if you need any further assistance.

Good luck
Rusty


----------

